# 2 for one deal at Walmart



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Could be a good deal. I don't know this model personally.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/2-CHAUVET-Hurricane-H700-Fog-Smoke-Pro-Machines-H-700-1-Gallon-FJU-Fog-Fluid/141623014


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

I saw the word "model" and clicked the link. Wasn't the kind of model I was thinking.


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

I have that chauvet, it's worked faithfully for 2 years and I don't even drain the fluid out in the off season.
Cheers,
ET


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Wow, great deal.


----------

